# KMC XD XS222 4x136 fits on?



## rsladec78 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just picked up a set of KMC XD XS222 bead locks hoping they would fit my brute. Turns out they are 4x136 which doesn't, anyone know what they do fit? They are nice rims im selling cheap just need to know what they fit on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4/136 is going to be Teryx, and Can-Am's.


----------



## Joshshoots01 (Nov 6, 2013)

4/136 is nothing.. 4/137 is can am-trex


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Joshshoots01 said:


> 4/136 is nothing.. 4/137 is can am-trex


Actually, depending on which rim manufacturer it is, for some reason they call theirs a 136 instead of 137. I dunno why, cause it's the same. They just do. So....... Yes 4/136 is something. Not nothing.


----------

